# Häkchen in Java



## Marcel_Handball (18. Feb 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
meine Frage ist eigentlich recht simpel.

Ich möchte in einem Label ein Häkchen darstellen, so eins wie es hinter einer guten Klausur steht.

Wie ist das möglich? Gibt es einen bestimmten Sonderzeichen-Code dafür?

Schon im Voraus DANKE für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Wildcard (18. Feb 2007)

Denke da gibt's ein Zeichen für. Schau dir mal die Unicode Tabelle an...


----------



## André Uhres (19. Feb 2007)

\u2713
\u2714


----------



## Marcel_Handball (20. Feb 2007)

Hat funktioniert !!!
Vielen Dank

Marcel


----------

